# 13 day old babies



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

Pictures of 13 day old hedgie babies. They are so adorable. Click picture for more pics.


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

they are very cute i love your big pinto male woooow


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

AHHHH! to cute!!! i must have them!!! heehee!


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I love how one has its foot out!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love them all


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

AWWW *huggles*


----------

